# [SOLVED] Help me to get back to 801.11n



## online24 (Jun 4, 2011)

I got a Gigabyte GN-WP30N 802.11n PCI-E WLAN Wireless-card and router Zyxel P2602HWT.
Before I had this problems with the graphics card and power supply. (It is now replaced), I had 801.11n (300Mbps) status. But after upgrading is the wireless connection back to 801.11g (54Mbps)
Tell me what to do.:4-dontkno


----------



## Phou (May 26, 2011)

*Re: Help me to get back to 801.11n*

Log in the router web configuration.
Go to Network>Wireless LAN
Under 802.11 Mode

Does it say anything about N?

If so choose the 802.11n
If no then your router doesn't support 802.11n. According to google searches I couldn't find anything related to 802.11n and this model.

If you have older wireless client, consider using mix mode so that 802.11b/g devices can connect. Otherwise choosing 802.11n will force all connection to use the N spec but will be incompatible with older cards.


----------



## online24 (Jun 4, 2011)

*SOLVED Re: Help me to get back to 801.11n*

Thanks.
I will contact my internetprovider who owns the router.
:smile:


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: SOLVED Re: Help me to get back to 801.11n*

Hello,

Well, following Phou's instruction would require you to logon to your router settings and then YOU will change the Wireless Mode and not your ISP. Your ISP does not control of your router settings, you are. :grin:


online24 said:


> Thanks.
> I will contact my internetprovider who owns the router.
> :smile:


----------

